# Regine Crespin



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Unquestionably one of the greatest singers who ever lived. Just listen to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Les Nuits D'Ette


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Christabel said:


> Unquestionably one of the greatest singers who ever lived. Just listen to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed a great voice, do ask the mods putting this in the right place, either opera or vocal.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Try Les Nuits D'Ette


Yes I have a recording of her singing this work. Stunning. And right now I'm absolutely loving this: another version of the same work.






Somebody can move this post if they want to.


----------

